# REALISTIC cat fursuit heads?



## Grae Sparrowkin (Nov 24, 2011)

Big cats, little cats, but realistic ones outside of what Quarrezel makes?

I have had a hard time finding any realistic cat masks. Is there a reason that most are cartoony??


----------



## israfur (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh damn I was just about to suggest her (or him?)
anyways, there's always beetlecat, her stuff is great.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4496791/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5701176/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6297759/


----------



## Deo (Nov 24, 2011)

http://snowvolkolak.deviantart.com/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/flurrycat


----------

